# Jetta 2005.5 has musty smell AC



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello guys, 

Every time I first turn on my AC it will produce those musty smell. I had tried using Lysol which I sprayed through the intake in the front windshield but this did not help either. If anyone know the effective way to resolve this musty odor smell, I would greatly appreciate it. An Autozone guy told me that by spraying those anti mold from the front windshield did not work because the vent was deep down inside which was really hard to get to. Any experience guys??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

deluxman said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Every time I first turn on my AC it will produce those musty smell. I had tried using Lysol which I sprayed through the intake in the front windshield but this did not help either. If anyone know the effective way to resolve this musty odor smell, I would greatly appreciate it. An Autozone guy told me that by spraying those anti mold from the front windshield did not work because the vent was deep down inside which was really hard to get to. Any experience guys??


Warm the car up and crank the heat for 10 or 15 minutes at idle. Works for me during the summer months when A/C gets a lot of use and moisture collects in the ducting.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I was told by a vw tech that its from mold build up on the condenser, I think he said. VW didnt put a chemical on it to keep it from growing. But they can clean them and put the chemical on there to keep it from happening.


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

mldouthi said:


> I was told by a vw tech that its from mold build up on the condenser, I think he said. VW didnt put a chemical on it to keep it from growing. But they can clean them and put the chemical on there to keep it from happening.


Do you know how much do they charge to do that?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

deluxman said:


> Do you know how much do they charge to do that?


Im not sure what they would charge to do it.


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you tried replacing the cabin air filter?

SENT FROM THE BLACKEST OF THE BLACK PLACES EVER


----------



## Danimale01 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Cabin filter replacement*

We just bought a 2005 2.5 Jetta, and would like to change the cabin air filter. i read the thread about 2004 Jetta cabin air filter and ours is not located in the same place in the engine compatment. does anyone know where the filter is and how to replace on 2005 Jetta?


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Danimale01 said:


> We just bought a 2005 2.5 Jetta, and would like to change the cabin air filter. i read the thread about 2004 Jetta cabin air filter and ours is not located in the same place in the engine compatment. does anyone know where the filter is and how to replace on 2005 Jetta?


Under the dash, behind the glovebox. Once the plastic cover panel is removed, you can see the heater/AC fan, and on it a small panel that can be removed. The filter is in there. If it hasn't been changed in a while, I would recommend having something over the carpet because a bunch of crap is likely to fall out.


----------



## Danimale01 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool, I plan on changing the Cabin Filter, Air filter & changing the oil & filter today.
Thanks


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

The cabin filter will not change the smell, its mold in the ac system from moisture as someone mentioned earlier. 

We use a bg cleaning foam that will kill the mold. I forget what it costs but i gotta believe its somewhere $100+.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Warm the car up and crank the heat for 10 or 15 minutes at idle. Works for me during the summer months when A/C gets a lot of use and moisture collects in the ducting.


^^ this can be really effective if your car is baking in a parking lot. the extra-heated, circulating air should kill the mold; but you'd need a minimum of 15 minutes for the ducts to equalize and become deadly for the organisms.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Warm the car up and crank the heat for 10 or 15 minutes at idle. Works for me during the summer months when A/C gets a lot of use and moisture collects in the ducting.


I would do this as well as a cabin air filter. They aren't all to expensive and are, by Mann Humel, supposed to be one every year or like 15k miles. I do mine every year before I go down to SoWo just so that I have a rough date of when it needs to be addressed. Its an easy way of making sure no mold can really start to grow.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Spray lysol disinfectant aerosol spray into the air intake vent running on high.

No idea what this does to seals since my silver mk5 rarely uses ac and hasnt had a smell yet.

my mk4 hvac seals plastic and stuff had no issues using lysol often.

There is probably an antibacterial spray safe on plastic if you look around.


----------

